# Stone flattening



## Farrant (Feb 4, 2014)

How does everybody keep their stones flat? Think mines developing a slight bow and don't really fancy going dropping $50+ on a flattening stone. Anybody know of any cheaper alternatives? Could stretch to about $30/£20 (uk based)

Or am I just better off biting the bullet and getting a decent diamond plate sorta thing? Do have the money available it was just earmarked for a new petty. 

Cheers.


----------



## xueqi89 (Feb 4, 2014)

you can use the cheap way with sandpaper, tape it to a flat surface and then you can flatten the S
stone on top


----------



## Richard78 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have never tried it myselve but I have read here that some people use a glass base with sandpaper.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 4, 2014)

Drywall screen works well, too.


----------



## Farrant (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah yes I like the sound of sandpaper. I'll give that a try, thanks.


----------



## Nmko (Feb 4, 2014)

Flatten it with another stone...


----------



## Farrant (Feb 4, 2014)

Nmko said:


> Flatten it with another stone...



Good idea until you realise I only have one stone...


----------



## Nmko (Feb 4, 2014)

Farrant said:


> Good idea until you realise I only have one stone...



Maybe its time for another!


----------



## Farrant (Feb 4, 2014)

Nmko said:


> Maybe its time for another!



I like your way of thinking


----------



## Benuser (Feb 4, 2014)

Use the raising parts of your stone for thinning / polishing behind the edge.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 4, 2014)

if you use one stone to flatten another, its important to have more than 2 stones... 3 is the minimum for that system to work well without the stones just conforming to eachothers shape (as will often happen when using 2 stones to flatten eachother)


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a cheap diamond plate that I got ages ago before I knew anything about knives and use that. I know its flat, and will stay that way. At the moment, costco (at least up here) has a two pack for 15 bucks


----------



## brianh (Feb 4, 2014)

Bite the bullet and get this: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ing-accessories/diamond-flattening-plate.html

It's great for flattening and rounding the edges. Dave showed me how important it is to round the edges.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 4, 2014)

drywall screen


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 4, 2014)

Go to a local granite/marble countertop place and just ask em if you can have some scraps from the dumpster. I've never been told no upon this request. You can find a piece or two and attach the sandpaper or drywall screen to it to ensure a flat surface.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 4, 2014)

Why is rounding the edges of your stones so important?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 4, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Why is rounding the edges of your stones so important?



So you can properly flatten it and sharpen on a properly flattened surface.


----------



## brianh (Feb 4, 2014)

Flatten just the top then run your fingers along the top edges, you'll feel sharpness. You have to knock down the pointy edges.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 4, 2014)

Ahh, ok cool. Looks like I should invest in a flattening plate next.


----------



## rogue108 (Feb 4, 2014)

So you just attach the drywall screen to a flat surface and just sand away ? It's that simple.

I didn't realize Jon sold that flattening plate. I was thinking about getting a DMT but maybe that instead.


----------



## Ruso (Feb 4, 2014)

I used to use drywall screen but since I bought the fattening plate from JKI, i cant go back to it. The difference is abysmal, totally worth the investment.


----------



## panda (Feb 5, 2014)

i'm still at a loss as to why rounding the edges is important? so what if the edges are sharp?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 5, 2014)

panda said:


> i'm still at a loss as to why rounding the edges is important? so what if the edges are sharp?



Maybe it is language,I bevel my edges 45% wt. the plate helps keep chipping down & also no high edges which of coarse you do not want on a stone. Samurai Sword sharpeners use stones that are high in the middle & beveled down on the edges.


----------



## brianh (Feb 5, 2014)

Even if you flatten the top, you'll feel that the very edges are still very slightly raised higher than the top of the stone. Try it - run your fingers gently along the top edges. Then round off the edges a bit and feel again. You have to knock that down by rounding the edges to have a truly flat top.


----------



## RavenMad (Feb 5, 2014)

panda said:


> i'm still at a loss as to why rounding the edges is important? so what if the edges are sharp?



Those sharp edges will cut into your edge and leave micro grooves if you hold you blade at anything less than 100% dead flat. Rounding off prevents against that.


----------

